
The Madness of King Musk - NN88
https://thebaffler.com/latest/musk-silverman
======
growlist
Is it too paranoid to speculate that there might be an organised anti-Musk
campaign afoot? One of the red flags for me was reading an anti-Musk article
in the Spectator, a reasonably stuffy, right wing establishment magazine in
the UK - my interpretation of it was a wail of fear from long entrenched
interests, soon to be disrupted.

